# foam flip out sofa for kids that aren't ugly?



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get one of those little foam flip out sofas that turn into beds for kids that don't have a cartoon character on them? I'd like one for DS, but can't bring myself to buy one that has come tv character on it.

Neutral coloring would be the best!!


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

They had some at one of the department stores here about 6 months ago, but other than that, I havn't seen any that don't have TV characters.

If you sew at all, it probably wouldn't be hard to make a slipcover for one.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't even care if it flips out. I'm just trying to find him his own place to sit so he stops obsessing over the dog bed!!


----------



## stiles' mummy (Jan 16, 2005)

We got Stiles' sofa bed at Walmart







: But, it's larger then any of the character sofa beds we've seen yet. It's green with jungle animals and actually fits two toddlers at a time. Our DS looooves his couch.


----------



## wenat (Apr 17, 2004)

Toys R Us had generic flipout couches just before last Christmas -- I bought one for my nephew. It was also cheaper than the character ones by about $10-$15, if I remember correctly.


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

You know, I've always thought those things were so cool! Let us know where you find one without ugly fabric.


----------



## Jadzia (Jun 7, 2004)

You know, I don't see what a kid's looks should have to do with anything.









(Sorry, this thread title made me laugh!)


----------



## earthenware (Oct 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jadzia*
You know, I don't see what a kid's looks should have to do with anything.









(Sorry, this thread title made me laugh!)

yeah, why can't ugly kids have foam flip out sofas, too? :LOL


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

Toys R Us has what your looking for


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I don't see any on the website but dora and pooh....


----------



## Regis (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NeedSleep*
I don't even care if it flips out. I'm just trying to find him his own place to sit so he stops obsessing over the dog bed!!










:LOL My dgd loves my greyhound's bed! I'm considering getting another one from Costco (it was only $17) for her...


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

How about just a floor pillow? I see the kind that look like couch cushions at stores and wonder if my couch cushions would stay on the couch if we had floor pillows.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the help







I'll have to actually get out fo the house and go shopping soon...maybe look at Toys R Us tomorrow.









I guess ugly kids can have sofas too.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

We have one that is denim. Love it. Bought it for dd1 probably seven years ago and it is still in great shape (we have three kids now). I found it at a kid furniture store - but it was significantly more than the cartoon ones at Target, etc. Think it was $200 and came with two pillows.

I've also seen them in catalogs - maybe the Right Start? Or the sister company for older kids? Leaps and Bounds?


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

:LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkyDimples*
yeah, why can't ugly kids have foam flip out sofas, too? :LOL

:LOL :LOL :LOL

That's exactly how I read the title - that ugly kids don't deserve to sit down or something. :LOL :LOL


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmum*
:LOL

:LOL :LOL :LOL

That's exactly how I read the title - that ugly kids don't deserve to sit down or something. :LOL :LOL

I think my user name explains it all......


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Saw one in the new Sears catalog(Canadian version but sure its the same in the US) that was normal enough had a matching chair..it was at the bottom of the page past all the ugly cartoon ones...I agree I refuse to have a massive advert to Bob the Builder in my home..


----------



## taliasully (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow,
I never thought anyone would be in the same boat as us,
I bought a WIGGLES one at walmart







: for DS to have at his uncles house when he visited, it was in our home for a day and NEVER left, DH and I were just last night discussing how we coould put it in the garage and see if DS missed it, well that minute DS ran over and lay on it, rolled on it, read a book, as if to let us KNOW that he was definitely NOT parting with it.
IT REALLY IS SOOOOOOOOOOOO UGLY
I am definitely going to follow some of your leads on my hunt for a nuetral fabric one!


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Well I found one at Sensation Beginnings that I think I'm going to get. It is pricey, but I think we'll get enough use out of it to make it worth it. It's a nice green denim.









Search Froogle for children's sofa sleeper to find more....


----------



## ZachsMommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My DS recently got a really nice one from Walmart for his birthday.







It's bigger than most that I've seen and it has a really cool Firetruck/Puppy theme with a light blue background. Not at all a sitting advertisement!! Plus it fits Daddy and Son when flipped open - they love to hang out on it and read together or watch 101 Dalmations(their current fave







)


----------

